# Paph Sangii in bud!!



## Fan Tan Fannie (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello,

My paphiopedilum Sangii is now in bud!! I got it (1 fan) from Paph Paradise in a 2" pot in July 2019. It has grown 3 or 4 leaves over the year before the spike. I am looking forward to the flower fully open!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 17, 2020)

WoW congrats! 

I think I got the same batch and I hope they bloom soon. I will show them your pic and encourage them to follow their sibling.

Did you do anything different to encourage the flowering like lowering night temperatures? Or place them outside? More light?


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Sep 17, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> WoW congrats!
> 
> I think I got the same batch and I hope they bloom soon. I will show them your pic and encourage them to follow their sibling.
> 
> Did you do anything different to encourage the flowering like lowering night temperatures? Or place them outside? More light?


Thank you! I left it outside during the summer months. It seems to like it (grow faster) this summer when the day temperature around 80s. During the colder months, it stayed inside so the day temp was about 68F and I tried to get it out in the garage to get low night temp. But the growth is much slower during winter. I use the collected rain water with very weak dosage of K-Lite every week. I flushed the pot mid-week. Always water it when the top layer of bark look dry. Oh.. no direct sun light or high light. Under my grow light during fall/winter.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks for the cultural info... mine stays indoors all year under lights. Now that it’s cooler at night, I keep the balcony door open to chill them to about 15-16C. Wish me luck!!


----------



## musa (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks for your growing conditions, helps me a lot. Mine get probably too much direct sunlight at a south facing window what gives the leaves a strange colour...

Wish you all the luck for your bud and hope for flower fotos!


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 18, 2020)

Awesome!! I have a Sangii from paph paradise as well and mines in spike too!! I bought it as a seedling from them a year and a half ago.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 18, 2020)

Very rarely seen species! Congrats and i wait to see flower!!! Could be glad to see!!!


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Sep 18, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> Awesome!! I have a Sangii from paph paradise as well and mines in spike too!! I bought it as a seedling from them a year and a half ago.View attachment 22268


Wow! The bud climbs so high... that means I have a long wait ahead LOL. BTW, you repotted yours already?


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 18, 2020)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> Wow! The bud climbs so high... that means I have a long wait ahead LOL. BTW, you repotted yours already?


I’ve seen Sangii bloom on spikes as short as yours, so don’t base the time on the spike length. And yes, I repotted it a few months ago, before it started spiking.


----------



## blondie (Sep 19, 2020)

Fantastic can't wait to see it


----------



## setaylien (Sep 20, 2020)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> Hello,
> 
> My paphiopedilum Sangii is now in bud!! I got it (1 fan) from Paph Paradise in a 2" pot in July 2019. It has grown 3 or 4 leaves over the year before the spike. I am looking forward to the flower fully open!!


Congratulations on the flower bud! In your photos I could not help noticing you have new roots forming above the compost level. Unless you have about 80% humidity (which I doubt) you need to immediately repot this paph. Just try dropping it on so the disturbance will be minor and you shouldn't lose the flower bud. Otherwise the new root tips will dry out and stop developing and you will sooner or later lose this plant since all orchids depend heavily on their new roots. Good luck and good growing!


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 20, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Congratulations on the flower bud! In your photos I could not help noticing you have new roots forming above the compost level. Unless you have about 80% humidity (which I doubt) you need to immediately repot this paph. Just try dropping it on so the disturbance will be minor and you shouldn't lose the flower bud. Otherwise the new root tips will dry out and stop developing and you will sooner or later lose this plant since all orchids depend heavily on their new roots. Good luck and good growing!


I agree. Very important.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 20, 2020)

Instead of repotting during spiking, I would add more mix on top to cover the root zone, then repot after bloom. Just another idea.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you all for your advice. I inspected the plant and the potting mix. It is potted in extra small Orchiata bark. The bark itself is in good shape. So I just topped it off with the same Orchiata bark up to where the new root poking out. Look like the bottom leaf is going to come off once the root gets bigger.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 14, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Congratulations on the flower bud! In your photos I could not help noticing you have new roots forming above the compost level. Unless you have about 80% humidity (which I doubt) you need to immediately repot this paph. Just try dropping it on so the disturbance will be minor and you shouldn't lose the flower bud. Otherwise the new root tips will dry out and stop developing and you will sooner or later lose this plant since all orchids depend heavily on their new roots. Good luck and good growing!


He can also either top it off with sphagnum and/or set a collar right around the neck of the plant. I make these with discarded pop bottles or plastic containers; you trim any plastic cylinder to fit, slit it up one side so it can be set around without disturbing the plant, then fill in with medium and/or sphagnum.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Oct 14, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> He can also either top it off with sphagnum and/or set a collar right around the neck of the plant. I make these with discarded pop bottles or plastic containers; you trim any plastic cylinder to fit, slit it up one side so it can be set around without disturbing the plant, then fill in with medium and/or sphagnum.


Yes, I have other paphs topped with sphagnum moss. They like it the extra moisture around their base. If I don't have a chance to water them mid week, I cover the mix with a cling wrap. It holds the moisture for a week.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 15, 2020)

Fan Tan Fannie said:


> Yes, I have other paphs topped with sphagnum moss. They like it the extra moisture around their base. If I don't have a chance to water them mid week, I cover the mix with a cling wrap. It holds the moisture for a week.


Ok the cling wrap I’m skeptical about because while Paphs do like moisture at the roots, they also like AIR FLOW. Maybe once in awhile this is ok but as a regular practice I would be worried.


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Oct 15, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Ok the cling wrap I’m skeptical about because while Paphs do like moisture at the roots, they also like AIR FLOW. Maybe once in awhile this is ok but as a regular practice I would be worried.


I only use the cling wrap on Paphs occasionally when I am not available to water them. I immediately remove the wraps as soon as I get home. But my Phrags love having the cling wrap covered.


----------

